# RDWD Got Married!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: Congrats Buddy!






























lol no good CrackBerry photos.... 

video is the same way, but you can see them in the camera flashes

http://www.facebook.com/jd4bama?v=app_2392950137&ref=profile#!/video/video.php?v=390890884693

I'll see if anyone has better photos and post them.




































_
Do a little dance... Make a little love.... get Down tonight!!_


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that poor fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahah just kidding, congrats brotha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You have my condolences. jk

Congrats


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

congrats man, ..... gotta ask how that contactor is doin for ya?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to Mr & Mrs RDWD
AAARRTYY: AAARRTYY:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats man.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:crowdapplause:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy said:


> congrats man, ..... gotta ask how that contactor is doin for ya?


Well the contactor worked, but unfortunately his winch still does not... The motor in it must be burned up. It's a warn... go figure.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well that sucks... winch that is lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations, my turn is coming July 2011


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats....


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!! It's my turn 9/11/10.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm sorry ... bwhahahahahahahahah .. congrats buddy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats... She's twenty feet away from you get out while you can.


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations, on the wed lock


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Joining the ball"n"chain gang i see! lol Congratulations!
Ill be joining soon on the 24th of July if all go's well right i guess.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

what do you mean "if all goes well", "I guess" ?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:

Always need a Back -up plan.

Priceless!!

Congrats to RDWD:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

if all go's well right 
just messing around


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't forget those three words that lead to much enjoyment RD. Let Her Eat!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know I should be more mature than this but :laugh2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump... dont think he's even seen the thread!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wow guys thanks for all the well wishes. I just now noticed this thread my bad. I guess I have been preoccupied haha. Good luck to all of those taking the plunge soon. Just remember what wise ole walker had to say. Nothing gets the point across like a flip flop.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Wow guys thanks for all the well wishes. I just now noticed this thread my bad. I guess I have been preoccupied haha. Good luck to all of those taking the plunge soon. Just remember what wise ole walker had to say. Nothing gets the point across like a flip flop.


Is that why you bought a new pair a few weeks ago? :rockn: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yep I broke the other pair and she quit listening to me.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats my boy..... make sure they have rain tread on the bottom that really gets the point across ... congrats rd


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm sure she has her own way of keeping you in line too


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes you have to watch out for the frying pan.. especially if its cast iron .. they leave a nasty scare...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds like you're speaking from experience...eh Walker?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nope i'm smarter than her .. if i get after her with a flip flop i sleep in my truck with doors locked for a few days......bwhahahahah


----------

